

Mnmlist: society, reimagined -- How to make your life better Part 1 - v4us
http://mnmlist.com/reimagined/

======
mark_l_watson
A nice dream, and parts of it may be possible. I especially like the comments
about no cars, working and living locally.

I can't fully agree with home schooling - we need to improve our education
system so everyone at least has the opportunity to learn. With home schooling
some kids whose parents do it right would get a good education, but others
wouldn't. BTW, my son in law home schooled our young grandkids for a few
years: a lot of effort!

